# Who will be Radio Shack's GC contender next year?



## Jason1500 (Apr 1, 2008)

With Lance gone and Levi's best days behind him as far as a GC who do you think will be Team Radio Shack's GC contender next year? I'm going to guess the sponsors would prefer an American GC contender. Who do you think it will be? Is Taylor Phinney ready to content for the yellow jersey or at least the white?


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

do you think TRS-80 still will be active next year ?


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

Salsa_Lover said:


> do you think TRS-80 still will be active next year ?


Jani and Klodi.


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

I predict they will fold


----------



## Jason1500 (Apr 1, 2008)

During today's TdF a Radio Shack guy (not a rider) was taking about next year and how they had a lot of good riders on the team. Didn't sound like they were going to pack it in.


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

Looks to me like they were burning bridges by the change of the jerseys, which didn't give any prominence to the Radioshack sponsorship logo. So I'd imagine the sponsorship will be torn up in anger, for both LA's poor performance along with the antics of the last stage race. Radioshack corp certainly dropped a lot of $$ on this endeavor and made them look foolish after LA failed so miserably with all the hoopla coming out beforehand.


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

Jason1500 said:


> With Lance gone and Levi's best days behind him as far as a GC who do you think will be Team Radio Shack's GC contender next year? I'm going to guess the sponsors would prefer an American GC contender. Who do you think it will be? Is Taylor Phinney ready to content for the yellow jersey or at least the white?


Lance said he will be the GC rider as long as he lives. [Contador voice]


----------



## penn_rider (Jul 11, 2009)

moabbiker said:


> Looks to me like they were burning bridges by the change of the jerseys, which didn't give any prominence to the Radioshack sponsorship logo. So I'd imagine the sponsorship will be torn up in anger, for both LA's poor performance along with the antics of the last stage race. Radioshack corp certainly dropped a lot of $$ on this endeavor and made them look foolish after LA failed so miserably with all the hoopla coming out beforehand.


I am not an LA fan boy,, but you are definitely out to lunch. Lance,, while out of the tour GC, did not perform badly. He was a victim of bad luck which he had previously managed to avoid. And that jersey change actually worked very well for them. Antics or not, they (the entire enterprise, not just Lance) garnered more attention for a very serious cause. 

Who knows what Radio Shack will do. They will need to bring in someone that they can shine a light on. They have talented riders, but not a "that" guy.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

penn_rider said:


> I am not an LA fan boy,, but you are definitely out to lunch. Lance,, while out of the tour GC, did not perform badly. He was a victim of bad luck which he had previously managed to avoid. And that jersey change actually worked very well for them. Antics or not, they (the entire enterprise, not just Lance) garnered more attention for a very serious cause.
> 
> Who knows what Radio Shack will do. They will need to bring in someone that they can shine a light on. They have talented riders, but not a "that" guy.



I really did wish that LA was there to follow AC's wheels and attack and make him look like a child.


I mean it would have been great to see him mix it up... but he was definitely past his prime on this one..

and his final ITT performance, he said it hurt even to go as hard as he did.


----------



## adimiro (Jun 28, 2007)

bas said:


> ...and his final ITT performance, he said it hurt even to go as hard as he did.



Seems he should have been able to predict this outcome and overall poor GC performance based on his training logs and power outputs. All the pre-race hype was just smoke and mirrors.


----------



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

Jason1500 said:


> Is Taylor Phinney ready to content for the yellow jersey or at least the white?


They'll have to test TP on some longer stage races first before they can even start to think about GC. I'd start w/ Tour of California, Utah, or Missouri? He is interning at 19 so why not start there first. Don't want to burn him out to early. Maybe he'll get taste of Grand tour, Giro or Vualta at 21? If he does well then at 22 or 23 he'll shoot for TDF? That's still young and kind of pushing it but who knows? But take it one day at time since he hasn't even gone over a week of stage races yet. He may sucks for we know.


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

Contador


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Isn't it Ironic?*



godot said:


> Contador


Ha! Funny.


----------



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

godot said:


> Contador


and Specialized will supply the bikes, helmets, shoes, sunglasses and other equipments.


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

It's possible

AC hasn't signed a contract for next year
RS has no GC threat
RS has invested a bunch of money and didn't get much ROI at the Tour.
They have a strong, but aging roster of support riders
Astana's been a bit shaky on the finances front

If you're AC, can get Navarro to come with you, and get a "no more LA comebacks" clause in your contract - it makes sense.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Contador at Radioshack -- assuming he gets contractual protections -- would make a lot of economic sense for him. Trek needs a "big name" rider to go head-to-head against Specialized which is spending tons of markeing $ in cornerning the big GC riders. Radioshack still has (I think) 2 years left on its sponsorship commitment. Question is how much of a falling out was there, if any, between Contador and Bruyneel?


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

I think Contador is smart enough to not get involved with any LA venture at this point. He still remembers last year quite well. 
Several of you keep blaming LA's performance on one bad day. Cadel Evans finished 3 places back with a broken elbow. LA might have lost 4 minutes that day but should have lost less. He was 39 minutes back at the end, get over it. Jeez, this thread was about the future of RS instead of what you want LA to do. 
Of course a PR guy is going to take the high road and will say everything is rosy, its what they do. The reality is that RS is a mostly american company, the general american only knows about one race, the TDF. RS has zero contenders and half the team is at retirement age or possibly past it. I agree with the above post about dissing their sponsors by changing jerseys. I cant see this moving forward into next year. Someone mentioned on another thread that RS was for sale so they were drawing attention to raise the price or interest. Thats sounds very feasible and logical to me so that might be over now.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

adimiro said:


> Seems he should have been able to predict this outcome and overall poor GC performance based on his training logs and power outputs. All the pre-race hype was just smoke and mirrors.


If anything he may have come in too close to peaking (he beat Contador in the prologue). The flat on stage 3 took him out of GC contention then sliding on his back for 100 feet at 60 km/h didn't help...


----------



## Snakebitten (Jun 26, 2008)

Your mental state is key in any sport and especially in the TDF. You could be physically able but if you become mentally weak for any reason a la multiple falls at the wrong time, a puncture etc it will have a serious affect on your performance. I think this is what happened to LA. Before he even got a chance to get going, just got too much misfortune transpired and mentally he just gave up. If you have a goal thats within reach you will suffer for it. Once its no longer in reach that very necessary mind/body thing takes a powder. 

Look at Cadel Evans and even Cavendish in that one race. Being mentally tough is key to overcoming pain for the reward. Gotta say LA is one of the most mentally tough TDF riders ever. 7 tour wins speak volumes. But this tour showed that he is actually human. To come in 23rd out of 170 younger riders is phenominal especially when you consider that he had given up a long time ago.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

moabbiker said:


> Looks to me like they were burning bridges by the change of the jerseys, which didn't give any prominence to the Radioshack sponsorship logo. .


How much more prominent would it need to be in order to be prominent?


----------



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

Guys here are two kinds of sponsorhip...
1. Sport-specific product - If the winners ride/drive/wear/use your stuff, the rest of the world assumes they'll be better using it too - think about the other thread RE: SRAM on the podium
2. Everything else - winning really does not matter. Camera time (in a positive light as a bonus) is what matters. Think about Tide, Home Depot, etc. on the hoods of cars - "Race on Sunday. Sell on Monday". Sure, if your guy is winning, he'll get more camera time. But having a "star" that will have camera/commentary time regardless of placement is pretty hard to beat. 

So tell me how Radio Shack did not get good ROI this year? Hell, they had more camera time that Columbia HTC. 

I wouldn't be surprised if Radio Shack pulled out of the tour - even if Lance won every stage and the tour... With Lance retired, it's like John Stewart (Daily Show) said "Now the US can go back to not giving a **** about cycling". The average cyclist - let alone average American - hasn't a clue who Chris Horner is. Sad truth is their money is better spent on the hood of a car screaming around a track counter-clockwise in Charlotte.


----------



## Jason1500 (Apr 1, 2008)

I don't know who Ben Horner is either.


----------



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

Jason1500 said:


> I don't know who Ben Horner is either.


Now that's funny right there - I know a guy named Ben Horner... Thanks for pointing out my (ironic) mistake - make that "Chris Horner".


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

gh1 said:


> I predict they will fold


^^^^ this.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

penn_rider said:


> I am not an LA fan boy,, but you are definitely out to lunch. Lance,, while out of the tour GC, did not perform badly. He was a victim of bad luck which he had previously managed to avoid. And that jersey change actually worked very well for them. Antics or not, they (the entire enterprise, not just Lance) garnered more attention for a very serious cause.
> 
> Who knows what Radio Shack will do. They will need to bring in someone that they can shine a light on. They have talented riders, but not a "that" guy.


Crashing because he clipped his pedal on a curb is not bad luck. It's bad riding.


----------



## Geoffersonspin (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm guessing they will bring in some new talent from other teams as well. Whoever the marketing guy or whatever he was they interviewed alluded to some new people coming in next year *wink wink*.


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

JSR said:


> How much more prominent would it need to be in order to be prominent?


 ftw!
And how many times did you hear "Radio Shack" during the broadcast for 3 weeks?
I think the Shack got pretty good exposure.


----------



## fab4 (Jan 8, 2003)

Assuming they get invited to the Grand Tours and he's on form, Chris Horner should be at least a co-leader next year.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

They will have to sign someone to be a serious GC contender. Jani Brakovic (sp?) might have an outside shot. No one else on the current squad does.


----------



## cruso414 (Feb 20, 2004)

Andy and Frank Schleck will be on RS next year, the whole mysterious luxemborg team is just a diversion.


----------



## SlowMo (Apr 18, 2006)

moabbiker said:


> So I'd imagine the sponsorship will be torn up in anger, for both LA's poor performance *along with the antics of the last stage race*.


What antics are you referring to? I must have missed something, dangit!


----------



## firstrax (Nov 13, 2001)

Jason1500 said:


> *Who will be Radio Shack's GC contender next year?*


Floyd Landis.


----------



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

Salsa_Lover said:


> do you think TRS-80 still will be active next year ?


they have a contract for the next 3 years IIRC.

Chad


----------



## DM_ARCH (Feb 23, 2007)

levi?


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

Radioshack sponsored LA and only LA. They were not interested in the rest of the riders. They had LA plastered over every Radioshack ad out there, print and online. They wanted people all over the country to click to the Shack Tracker to see how LA, and only Lance, was doing. Levi who?

No doubt a lot of the marketing steerage was brought forth by the Man himself. Fair enough, and makes plenty of sense if LA was in contention throughout. Radioshack.com would get pounded hard by hits, just what they wanted. But in the end, the Man didn't deliver the goods he promised. Marketing failure. Eventually will get written up as a classic Harvard FUBAR case-study for marketing business classes.


----------



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

moabbiker said:


> Radioshack sponsored LA and only LA. They were not interested in the rest of the riders. They had LA plastered over every Radioshack ad out there, print and online. They wanted people all over the country to click to the Shack Tracker to see how LA, and only Lance, was doing. Levi who?
> 
> No doubt a lot of the marketing steerage was brought forth by the Man himself. Fair enough, and makes plenty of sense if LA was in contention throughout. Radioshack.com would get pounded hard by hits, just what they wanted. But in the end, the Man didn't deliver the goods he promised. Marketing failure. Eventually will get written up as a classic Harvard FUBAR case-study for marketing business classes.


think you are slightly misguided on that. considering Radioshack got HUGE publicity throughout the tour a win wouldn't have done much else for them.

Chad


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

I heard that there is some up and coming asian cyclist who will be GC.


----------



## Uncle Jam's Army (Aug 1, 2006)

Tiago Machado. Look out for him.


----------



## fab4 (Jan 8, 2003)

They will sign up the "Big Shaq" himself Shaquille O'Neal to be their GC rider. He's a free agent right now.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

it will be interesting to see who rises to the top of the RS roster for 2011.

as for Conti, i'd love for Fernando Alonso to step up and start a team and bring in Santander into the fold. They can pick up some great riders from CdP since that team will lose a big sponsor for next year. Just like the Schleck's Luxembourg team, Conti can have a Spanish team


----------



## Gall (Feb 6, 2004)

Scott Gall

I think the only thing I ever bought inside a Radio Shack store was the Lance Armstrong comeback book. 

I believe this will help my resume. 

Cheers! 

Scott Gall


----------



## pezzo33 (Sep 20, 2009)

I think the Schlecks are a possibility

with Saxo maybe gone, they have to go somewhere. and a semi-established team is always better than a start up (yes, I know the team is only a year old, but management, from Johan to Eki to Dirk, mechanics, etc have the YEARS of experience)

- also, I am SURE radio shack was made aware of the jerseys being used ont eh final day. After all, have you been in a Radio Shack lately. they have livestrong products (phone cases), posters, etc. They have commited $10 Million to the Lance Armstrong Foundation. it is about a lot more than just LA and the team (IMO)
I wouldntb e surprised is RS had a hand in the jerseys too...

- as for Phinney. I think he is 5 years away. And he has not even decided (or shown himself) to be a certain type of rider.
I do think he could be a good gran tour racer... but he coudl also stick with the classics, track, one day races (ala Spartacus). He has one Paris-Roubaix twice now, been a world champ on the track... He might decide he wants ot be a classics rider, or a sprinter, and work on that instead.

that being said, MY OPINION, is he will be a stage rider... and a GC threat... but wont ride the tour till he is 22-23.. like Schleck did.

(on a side note, the had an interesting tweet the other day. he doesnt want to visit paris during the tour till he is finishing it for the first time.)

Horner will be 39... levi 38... good riders with legs, but old...

I would see Jani as the best in house GC threat... but I am sure they will sign someone

in the interview with the RS guy after, he said they have 'some great new riders coming on board, and some surprises.."


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

pezzo33 said:


> I think the Schlecks are a possibility
> 
> with Saxo maybe gone, they have to go somewhere. and a semi-established team is always better than a start up (yes, I know the team is only a year old, but management, from Johan to Eki to Dirk, mechanics, etc have the YEARS of experience)
> 
> ...


Phinney is a year away from working as Cancellara does but he will never be a GC threat unless its one of the flatest tours in history. He will do good things but the TDF, not so much.


----------



## GearDaddy (Apr 1, 2004)

Let's hear it for the young guys!

http://velonews.competitor.com/2010...e-tour-de-france_129141/attachment/phinselan2


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Klodi, Levi or Horner - whoever gets the best results. 
Yeah those guys are getting a bit long in the tooth, but the concensus seems to be that Phinney is still to green for that kind of pressure - so the GC guy will probably be one of those three next year.

I'm thinking Horner for now - but lots can change. Levi kind of fell away when he should have stepped up. Perhaps his form was just not good at the time - hard to judge. That team seemed so focused on Lance that when he fell out of contention, the wind went out of their sails. (Still managed best Team - impressive)

Next TdF will feature the Alpes - who is the best climber on Radio Shanty? Who else on the team has won anything this year? - I think Horner won something in Spain earlier this season, but the rest has been occasional stages hasn't it?

JB will have it all figured out by next season - love him or hate him - he is good at what he does.

IMHO - If Conti joins Radio Shanty, he is certifiable!


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

bas said:


> I really did wish that LA was there to follow AC's wheels and attack and make him look like a child.
> 
> 
> I mean it would have been great to see him mix it up... but he was definitely past his prime on this one..
> ...


For the record, LA lost less time to AC in the final ITT this year than he lost last year. And this years ITT was 11.5km longer. So I would say he still did pretty good.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Just heard that Conti will be joining Riis Cycling (Saxo Bank) in 2011.

If I was JB, I'd be on the phone with the Schleck boys and try to get them to drop their Luxembourg project and jump over to Radio Shanty, pronto!


----------



## OES (Jan 23, 2002)

LostViking said:


> Just heard that Conti will be joining Riis Cycling (Saxo Bank) in 2011.
> 
> If I was JB, I'd be on the phone with the Schleck boys and try to get them to drop their Luxembourg project and jump over to Radio Shanty, pronto!


Yep. Sign the Schlecks. Get rid of Klodi, Levi and Horner, who have proven themselves less than even decent domestiques, sign a couple more young studs and off you go. It should be easy to build a team around the brothers.


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

Schlecks are starting their own team, Contador will go anywhere but Radio Crap and the Crap Shack will have to find someone who can actually contend. Leipheimer can't, he worked out a bit better than Danielson did for Discovery, but that's about it.

Bottom line, it's starting to look as if the TdF GC battle will be between Contador and Andy Schleck- everyone else will be racing for 3rd. Does this sound familiar? Armstrong 1st, Ullrich 2nd and who's gonna be 3rd?


----------



## uberalles (Aug 13, 2009)

andy/frank schleck will be TRS's gc


----------



## firstrax (Nov 13, 2001)

Mdeth1313 said:


> Bottom line, it's starting to look as if the TdF GC battle will be between Contador and Andy Schleck- everyone else will be racing for 3rd. Does this sound familiar? Armstrong 1st, Ullrich 2nd and who's gonna be 3rd?


Contador does not seem to have the same dominance over Schleck that Armstrong had over Ullrich.


----------



## tete de la tour (Oct 26, 2006)

Uncle Jam's Army said:


> Tiago Machado. Look out for him.


I could not agree more. this guyu has a very Alberto like accelaerations and is very young. Columbian I believe? guy is a feather weight. I remember I was disappointed that he did not get the exposure ... yet.. Im acutally very excited about him this coming yr. Him and phinny, hopefully he can tailgate sparticus. Just to keep things interesting. 

Machado.. FTW


----------



## sanrensho (Jan 2, 2003)

New signing for sure as a GC leader.

Bruyneel is smart enough to know that neither Leipheimer, Kloden nor Horner represent serious GC threats at this point in their careers--although all of them are good riders. Brajkovic is still unproven but promising (so was Danielson at one point in his career).


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

sanrensho said:


> New signing for sure as a GC leader.
> 
> Bruyneel is smart enough to know that neither Leipheimer, Kloden nor Horner represent serious GC threats at this point in their careers--although all of them are good riders. Brajkovic is still unproven but promising (so was Danielson at one point in his career).


Brajkovic is almost as old as contador, perhaps it's time to lay it out or disappear.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

godot said:


> Contador


+1

He ain't riding for Astana anymore.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

fornaca68 said:


> Contador at Radioshack -- assuming he gets contractual protections -- would make a lot of economic sense for him. Trek needs a "big name" rider to go head-to-head against Specialized which is spending tons of markeing $ in cornerning the big GC riders. Radioshack still has (I think) 2 years left on its sponsorship commitment. Question is how much of a falling out was there, if any, between Contador and Bruyneel?


Only problem is Contador has a personal sponsorship deal with Specialized. No way in hell Mike Sinyard will let him go on that one.
Plus although relations between JB & AC seem to have mellowed, the debacle of last year on Astana will still be relatively fresh in AC's memory. He was sole leader of Astana until LA announced his comeback. All of a sudden he was shunted aside for the LA/JB show. He looked like an unwanted adopted sibling at the first press conference and it didn't get any better.


----------



## mangotreat0808 (Sep 4, 2006)

Shclecks are forming/joining a Lux. team. Menchie is being courted by Astana (Vino and he will speak the same language), and Sammy will stay with Euskatel. We're left with probably the best kept secret, good time trialist and climber, 7th place TDF - Ryder Hesjedal, a Canadian, so there won't be a 'cultural' divide between Lance and Ryder.


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

conti unfortunately


----------



## LCFrecrider (Jan 4, 2006)

mtbbmet said:


> For the record, LA lost less time to AC in the final ITT this year than he lost last year. And this years ITT was 11.5km longer. So I would say he still did pretty good.


Contador had a much worse TT this year. So, you can say just about everybody did better this year relative to Contador - heck my weekend TT pace is even better this year by that standard - woot! 

At least Lance had good luck in the ITT and didn't clip a pedal and go down at 70 mph due to bad luck that otherwise kept him from dominating.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

*The Shack's Secret Weapon for 2011*

Alphonse will rule at next year's Tour de France!


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*Ryder just.*

uped for 3 more years with Garmin.. I think RS only has one year left, because that is why Sanchez didn't go to them.. They could only offer a one year contract.. I read a quote from Brunyel (SP) that he had no idea what the team would do next year.. I think Phinney would be wise to go else where.. He's a very gifted rider, won the U23 Paris Roubaix, so he may be more of a classics rider.. 

Speaking of classics, can't believe Horner isn't racing San Sebastian tomorrow.. Hasn't he done really well in that race.. 

You guy have all forgotten, Popovich was 3rd in the Giro at 23... Maybe it isn't to late for him..


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Mosovich said:


> uped for 3 more years with Garmin.. I think RS only has one year left, because that is why Sanchez didn't go to them.. They could only offer a one year contract.. I read a quote from Brunyel (SP) that he had no idea what the team would do next year.. I think Phinney would be wise to go else where.. He's a very gifted rider, won the U23 Paris Roubaix, so he may be more of a classics rider..
> 
> Speaking of classics, can't believe Horner isn't racing San Sebastian tomorrow.. Hasn't he done really well in that race..
> 
> You guy have all forgotten, Popovich was 3rd in the Giro at 23... Maybe it isn't to late for him..


he probably saw the writing on the wall in 2007.


----------



## Comer (Jan 13, 2009)

I don't understand calling RS names like listed below?! They sponsored a pro tour team at a great cost economically and benefitted from it as well, good for them and all of the guys on the team. Some of you guys that didn't even know there was a TdF in the 1980's and 1990's are in this sport because of the guy you hate the most, Armstrong. I bet it's because you guys came in to the sport in Armstrong era and don't know any of history of cycling you think it makes you more core to join the Armstrong haters. Honestly, it makes you guys sound like bitter idiots to constantly put down anything the guy is involved with and many even hope he goes to jail? How stupid is that. Get over your hatred for the guy and enjoy a great sport for which Armstrong contributed to greatly. 

You can't in possibly not see the difference the guy has made to USA cycling. Prior to the Armstrong era group rides were half the size they are now. Trek has to love the guy, he's sold more bikes than any one person in history. I love Lemond and I wish he would put his bitterness aside too and just enjoy the sport. If you want to hate, hate these idiotic politicians that are ruining our great country.








Mdeth1313 said:


> Schlecks are starting their own team, Contador will go anywhere but Radio Crap and the Crap Shack will have to find someone who can actually contend. Leipheimer can't, he worked out a bit better than Danielson did for Discovery, but that's about it.
> 
> Bottom line, it's starting to look as if the TdF GC battle will be between Contador and Andy Schleck- everyone else will be racing for 3rd. Does this sound familiar? Armstrong 1st, Ullrich 2nd and who's gonna be 3rd?


----------



## izzyfly (Jul 10, 2009)

Mosovich said:


> uped for 3 more years with Garmin.. I think RS only has one year left, because that is why Sanchez didn't go to them.. They could only offer a one year contract.. I read a quote from Brunyel (SP) that he had no idea what the team would do next year.. I think Phinney would be wise to go else where.. He's a very gifted rider, won the U23 Paris Roubaix, so he may be more of a classics rider.. .


Interesting .. Phinney's definitely very talented, he's skills right now lend heavily toward the classics as you mentioned, and he's a beast in track individual pursuit. Maybe they could groom JB Junior, and let top-ten finisher Horner or Lev(?)i be the interim GC guy. Or have Tex have 'em Luxembourg boys come over for some southern hospitality.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Sorry Tex, ain't no place like home!*



izzyfly said:


> ...have Tex have 'em Luxembourg boys come over for some southern hospitality.


Yeah, gotta be nervous about Radio Shanty's future if they can't get a serious GC threat on board - look at the top six finishers at this year's TdF - subtract Conti and Andy (I think they are off the table at this point) and go shopping with a big ol' wallet overflowin' with greenbacks...or Euros.


----------



## steve_e_f (Sep 8, 2003)

gh1 said:


> I predict they will fold


me too. they were a Lance team. Johan was only in it for the Lance factor as well, thats what pulled him out of retirement, right?

If they do stick around I vote for Horner for GC.


----------



## Kevy Metal (Sep 30, 2008)

OldZaskar said:


> The average cyclist - let alone average American - hasn't a clue who Chris Horner is.


I guess this makes me an above average cyclist.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

According to VeloNews, Taylor Phinney will step-up to Radio Shack at this year's Tour of Denmark (Danmark Rundt 2010)!

Looks like Radio Shanty is in trouble and are pushing the kid along.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

LostViking said:


> According to VeloNews, Taylor Phinney will step-up to Radio Shack at this year's Tour of Denmark (Danmark Rundt 2010)!
> 
> Looks like Radio Shanty is in trouble and are pushing the kid along.


well he is 29 seconds behind after stage 1, due to a crash. half a minute is quite a bit in Tour of Denmark. The TT is only 20km and there's really only one stage small gaps normally occur.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

According to CyclingNews:

"The [Schleck] brothers are allegedly already committed to signing for RadioShack in the unlikely case that their deal with the new Luxembourg squad does not work out."

That would be The Save of the Century for Radio Shanty!


----------

